# Cooking



## jdmart (Oct 20, 2005)

Okay ladies,

I've been scouring this site for almost a year, and have just this women's rv area.









I also read on one of the posts that uneven cooking is a common thing with the ovens in the trailers. On this same post, someone suggested putting a cooking or ceramic stone inside the oven to facilitate the even heat.

Can anyone help us out... what type of tile and where is the best position inside the oven to put it? Do we need a special stone from a kitchen store or can a ceramic floor tile do? We are starting our long awaited season on the 8th and would like to have wonderful oven cooked food.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I don't quite qualify as a lady,







but they just had an episode on RV Today that covered this.

They had used 6 unglazed tiles from a home supply store (Lowes. Home Depot) and laid them in on top of the steel shelf that is between the heat source and the rack.

Others have also used the baking stones from Pampered Chef or any other store.

Steve


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm not sure this is as good, but my wife just used a pizza pan to deflect the heat from the burners. Seemed to work fine.

And a whole lot less expensive and less troublesome than curing a stone.

OH, BTW, will probably pick up a pizza stone sometime, but in the mean time.....

Mark


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

All you are really trying to do is convert the stove from a DIRECT heat source to a INDIRECT ... so bascially laying anything on top of the center burner will divert.

Before we put down the pampered chef stone you would put a sheet of cookies in to cook -- the center vertical row would be burnt on the bottom and the outside wall ones would be raw ...


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> All you are really trying to do is convert the stove from a DIRECT heat source to a INDIRECT ... so bascially laying anything on top of the center burner will divert.
> 
> Before we put down the pampered chef stone you would put a sheet of cookies in to cook -- the center vertical row would be burnt on the bottom and the outside wall ones would be raw ...
> [snapback]117047[/snapback]​


Ya see . . . . I could never tell it wasn't heating properly because that's the way DW bakes at home too.









No, really! She'll be the first to admit it.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> Ya see . . . . I could never tell it wasn't heating properly because that's the way DW bakes at home too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I haven't used our oven yet, but when I do I will put my Pampered Chef Pizza stone in there ............Thanks Guys









Tami


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

OH...that is an oven.....

I thought that is was a special cabinet for beer...

We have only used ours to make biscuits for breakfast. But I am going to put to do the tiles...some day.

Gary


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

That was funny Moosegut. My DW just burns the entire cookie.


----------



## jdmart (Oct 20, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> I don't quite qualify as a lady,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, so I may have presumed this zone was for the ladies... but really, we'll take the advice from anywhere we can get it. sunny

By the sounds of it, most people like the Pampered Chef stone as opposed to the unglazed tiles. What size would these tiles be in comparison to the stone? Not to mention the cost?


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I also figured that just like at home and oven need to be level to properly distribute heat, so I purchased an oven thermometer that I hang on the shelf so that I know the true oven temperature. I will implement the baking stone therory as well since I do notice when I am baking rolls that browning seems to be and issue. Can't hurt. Thanks for the info.
Darlene


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

campmg said:


> That was funny Moosegut. My DW just burns the entire cookie.
> [snapback]117116[/snapback]​


I can't get even my DW to put anything in the oven to burn it....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If I use it, I would have to clean it, do they make a self cleaning Outback oven.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

tdvffjohn said:


> If I use it, I would have to clean it, do they make a self cleaning Outback oven.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes they do....
You have to clean it yourself!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> > If I use it, I would have to clean it, do they make a self cleaning Outback oven.
> ...


Guess that qualifies as "self".. shy


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

I have used the Pampered Chef baking stone for a couple years now. It works great. Make sure and get the "regular" size and not the "large" size. I also use the handles that you can buy extra for the stone. Everything fits perfect on the top rack of the oven. I use the oven mostly for breakfast items, cinnamon rolls, cherry turnovers, and biscuits







If the temp. calls for 400 degrees, I usually set it at 375 and bake a few minutes longer. I never have had anything burn. 
Good luck! sunny


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

We tried the Pampered Chef rectangle baking stone, but it was so efficient at blocking the heat that we had problems with stuff not cooking on the bottom! We have since then using several layers of heavy duty aluminum foil instead. Works just fine.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Awesome Govols!!! Thanks for the idea...I will try this first...it would keep weight down...plus is inexpensive.


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm new to this, but my mom, a seasoned RV-er, purchased a foil oven liner to slide in just below the oven rack. We trimmed several inches off the end to get it to fit, but is certainly an inexpensive option. I haven't tried it yet, but she keeps one in her oven and says it works!


----------



## sew4fun5er (Aug 28, 2006)

I just use the unglazed 12x12 tile from Lowes. It does improve the baking. I do use my oven. It really does work.

Lola


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

One thing to remember when using a stone or the tiles is to not block the holes around the edge of the oven or you will not get any heat at all. The recommendation is to use a pan or any other thing that allows 1" all around the edge. Also, allow the oven to preheat, that will help with burning.


----------



## wade2006 (Jan 12, 2007)

Lmbevard said:


> One thing to remember when using a stone or the tiles is to not block the holes around the edge of the oven or you will not get any heat at all. The recommendation is to use a pan or any other thing that allows 1" all around the edge. Also, allow the oven to preheat, that will help with burning.










OK I'm confused. Where exactly does this go on the bottom rack or the top? or the very bottom? as you can see I'm really confused. Going camping this weekend and wanted to use the oven. Will it help if you use cast iron?


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We bought a round pizza stone at WM or Target. It was about 1" too big, so we cut it off on one side. We placed it on the bottom of the oven. We baked several things (mostly cookies) on our last trip and it worked out great.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

ok2az said:


> One thing to remember when using a stone or the tiles is to not block the holes around the edge of the oven or you will not get any heat at all. The recommendation is to use a pan or any other thing that allows 1" all around the edge. Also, allow the oven to preheat, that will help with burning.










OK I'm confused. Where exactly does this go on the bottom rack or the top? or the very bottom? as you can see I'm really confused. Going camping this weekend and wanted to use the oven. Will it help if you use cast iron?
[/quote]

It should go above the burner, on the metal divider that is below the wire rack. The wire rack in these small ovens are too close to the burner and the sheet metal does not distribute the heat very well. As mentioned do not cover the holes aroung the edge of the divider.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

I use our oven quite a bit. I just use stoneware to cook in I do not use any thing to deflect or evenly spread the heat. I have a square baker from pampered chef and can cook most of the items we make in that . I also have a small stoneware bar pan that works great too.

I can not stress enough though that an oven thermometer is what really made the difference in using the oven for us. You can pick one up in the grocery store in the kitchen gadget isle it hangs from the rack in the oven. You need to preheat the oven and this will tell you exactly when you have the temp you need. Also if you are cooking something that takes awhile you can monitor and adjust your oven temp using this as your guide.

Good Luck

Steph


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

I'll give the thermometer a try, thanks.....I'm definitely not the greatest cook, but I've tried all of the stoneware and double cookie sheet variations with mixed success. Of course everything seems to taste better when we're camping


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We have a generic baking stone. I guess it was a large one, since DH had to cut off several inches in order to shut the oven door. We just put it right on the oven rack, and put whatever we are baking on top of it. Works fine that way.


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

happycamper said:


> I can not stress enough though that an oven thermometer is what really made the difference in using the oven for us. You can pick one up in the grocery store in the kitchen gadget isle it hangs from the rack in the oven. You need to preheat the oven and this will tell you exactly when you have the temp you need. Also if you are cooking something that takes awhile you can monitor and adjust your oven temp using this as your guide.
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> Steph


I'll have to add an oven thermometer to my list of things I "need" to buy for the OB. We never had an oven in the popup so I don't know how much I'll actually use it. But I suppose I should have everything I need with me just in case I decide to break it in. Maybe I'll use it at home first & see how that goes.

Cheryl


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

I've used a probe type thermometer for years. Really takes the guesswork out. It has a long heat resistant wire to allow monitoring temps w/o opening the door. Also, look for a temp alarm. It beeps went your temp is reached. I set it for the low side of rare... say 125 degrees. Then reset the alarm for desired doneness. (helps with the timing .. calling the kids,..setting table) Added bonus, if find one that is transmitter w/ remote readout you can be sippin' the good stuff - outside - and still cook like a pro.








When it is not cooking, I put the transmitter (w/o probe) in the frig for monitor temps above 40 degrees.

Sorry if I rambled on, but I love to cook.
Scott


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

bentpixel said:


> I've used a probe type thermometer for years. Really takes the guesswork out. It has a long heat resistant wire to allow monitoring temps w/o opening the door. Also, look for a temp alarm. It beeps went your temp is reached. I set it for the low side of rare... say 125 degrees. Then reset the alarm for desired doneness. (helps with the timing .. calling the kids,..setting table) Added bonus, if find one that is transmitter w/ remote readout you can be sippin' the good stuff - outside - and still cook like a pro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one of these also for cooking meats etc. The oven thermometer I refered to just gives the temp of the oven not the food in the oven.


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm glad I found this thread. The thermometer I have, but I really think I need the stone or unglazed tiles as well to prevent uneven browning on the bottom of things. We use the oven *EVERY* time we go camping for two things:

*Cinnamon Rolls for breakfast (from a can)*

and

*Cookies for dessert (from a tube)*

How can you not do this!!!

-Sam


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I have found that a pizza stone and thermometer are very helpful with these ovens.

Last trip out, I brought frozen appetizers like Mini Pizzas, Spanikopitas and Mini Quiches...they tasted quite delicious during happy hour at the Outback Tiki Bar


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We had a popup too, but soon decided to try out the oven. Now we really like all the things we can do. DH likes fresh cookies, and now he can have them when we camp.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Hokie said:


> I'm glad I found this thread. The thermometer I have, but I really think I need the stone or unglazed tiles as well to prevent uneven browning on the bottom of things. We use the oven *EVERY* time we go camping for two things:
> 
> *Cinnamon Rolls for breakfast (from a can)*
> 
> ...


Gotta love baked goods from a can!!!! What did we ever do without 'em!!!!!


----------



## paylorr (Sep 27, 2006)

I have a round cast iron griddle (mostly flat, with a small lip -- not a frying pan which would be too tall) which works almost as well as the stone. And, I can use it on top of the stove for pancakes -- it better distributes heat up there, also.

Of course, it is as heavy as the stone, and must be seasoned also. But, it works well. Just another option.


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

> cooking is a common thing with the ovens in the trailers





> Women RVer's Corner


OK why is this in the "women's" corner...I don't cook "much" when we camp, that's DH's job, and by the way, we never ues the stove...oh wait, we don't have one. NEVER MIND


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

I was going to come on and post to ask what size tiles I should be looking for. HD only had the largest terra cotta tiles, nothing smaller. So I wasn't sure if those would work, but I do have a pizza stone, so maybe we'll give that a shot first. That would be the cheapest "mod" since we already have it!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

MattS said:


> I was going to come on and post to ask what size tiles I should be looking for. HD only had the largest terra cotta tiles, nothing smaller. So I wasn't sure if those would work, but I do have a pizza stone, so maybe we'll give that a shot first. That would be the cheapest "mod" since we already have it!


Try your pizza stone and make sure it fits, which it should...If not, you can always have a terra cotta tile cut to size.

Hey! Maybe we should sell custom oven tiles in the store


----------



## wade2006 (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm trying to make sure I'm clear on where to put the stone or tile in the oven. Does it go on top of the metal shelf just under the rack? I tried cooking some cinnamon rolls (out of a can) and they cooked uneven on the bottom. Can someone let me know. Thanks, Ronda


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

ok2az said:


> I'm trying to make sure I'm clear on where to put the stone or tile in the oven. Does it go on top of the metal shelf just under the rack? I tried cooking some cinnamon rolls (out of a can) and they cooked uneven on the bottom. Can someone let me know. Thanks, Ronda


Yes, place the stone under the rack


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

After my first cookie mishap I have had luck cooking everything 25 degree's cooler than the recipe calls for, that seems to be working fine for us. My only real complaint is that nothing browns on the top. Oh well.


----------

